# PRIVAT KUP wheels -18x8.5 - 18x9.5



## PRIVATWHEELS (Jul 7, 2004)

PRIVAT KUP wheels -18x8.5 - 18x9.5 Now is stock 
KU8A51036S PRIVAT KUP 18X8.5 5X100 ET36 Silver/Machine Lip 
KU8N51030S PRIVAT KUP 18X9.5 5X100 ET30 Silver/Machine Lip 
KU8A51236S PRIVAT KUP 18X8.5 5X112 ET36 Silver/Machine Lip 
KU8N51230S PRIVAT KUP 18X9.5 5X112 ET30 Silver/Machine Lip








_Modified by PRIVATWHEELS at 9:58 PM 4-9-2010_ 


_Modified by PRIVATWHEELS at 8:03 PM 4-12-2010_


----------



## anonymousracer (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: PRIVAT KUP wheels -18x8.5 - 18x9.5 (PRIVATWHEELS)*

can you tell me if the lip sizes are different for the 18x8.5 and 18x9.5 in 5x112? IMO, the lips "should" be bigger for the wider width/lower offset wheel. Also, are the spokes more concave on the wider wheel??? 
same question applies to the 19" Privat Legende, too. I'm looking at stepped lips on a budget!








Also, would I have enough material to shave at least 10mm(about 1/2 an inch)from the hub of the 9.5 ET30? I would like to make them ET40 so they don't poke out too much beyond the rear fender.


_Modified by anonymousracer at 2:17 AM 4-25-2010_


----------

